# Help!!!



## gromit99squi (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm really sorry but this problem doesn't even involve a budgie, I just didn't know where else I could go. 

I have a Diamond Dove chick who is 4 days old. I found him on the aviary floor, but didn't know the cause for him being there. I could not find his brother. I brought him inside because he didn't look too good, as if he was on the verge of death. I have placed him on a heated wheat bag and he seems to be doing better. As I was watching him I noticed a mite crawl across him. I suddenly realised this was the cause for his abandonment. I sprayed him with lice and mite spray. 

The only problem is feeding him. His beak measures only 3mm wide at the base. The crop needle definitely wont work, and i'm not so sure a spoon will either. We have proper formula but I just don't know how I can feed him and really don't want him to die of starvation. 

PLEASE, PLEASE! Try to come up with something, I really don't know what to do!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

First up did you try to put him back in the nesting Box with his parents? If not why. As you are colony breeding it could be a number of reason s the chick was thrown out possibly by another female, or anything.
If the bird is only four days old you will need to feed it during the night as well can you do this? you should be able to get a small syringe and use that bit it will be very hard to be able to succeed I'm afraid the only other thing you can do is ring a avian vet and ask for assistance.
I have shifted the thread into Other Birds where it should of been posted and deleted the duplicate post as well, please try to not do duplicate threads in the future. I hope you have some luck.:budgie:


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

Get the parents in a cage with the chick, set up a nest box or nest pan for them and monitor to see if they feed the chick, most of the time the parents will feed their chick.

Next up what other birds are in the aviary?

Also please do not use any sprays in the future these can kill birds, you need ivermectin.


----------

